

Amazon S3 Reduced Redundancy Storage (RRS) - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/05/new-amazon-s3-reduced-redundancy-storage-rrs.html

======
Groxx
Useful, methinks. Go from 99.999999999% reliable storage to 99.99%, and pay
1/3 less (10 cents / GB / Month).

Personally, I'd feel better if they'd tack on another 9, but that's not a bad
deal for an _enormous_ amount of uses out there.

------
pierrefar
This is perfect for a project I'm working on. One component downloads zip
files (10s to 100s of MB) from websites for indexing, and I archive them on S3
because it's just easier/faster to deal with them from there on EC2 instances
that do the processing.

I don't need super redundancy, because I can always download the files again,
and so RRS would make the S3 bill even cheaper.

